
What the New Kindle Kids Edition Is Missing [Forbes] - jonobacon
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonobacon/2019/10/08/what-the-new-kindle-kids-edition-is-missing-shared-discussion-incentives-and-publishing/
======
bluejay2
tl;dr:

(1) Unlock exclusive content based on reading progress

(2) Include integrated discussion forums for each book where kids can discuss
the content and their experience

(3) Include tests and quizzes about the content (and win prizes)

(4) Enable kids to earn the ability to publish their own work

(5) Include “hackable” books where kids of all ages can mash up the story and
content

(6) Easily enable parents to incentivize kids with real-world rewards

All of these seem reasonable (which is not to say I necessarily endorse them).
I am skeptical of #2 however. I believe it is good for kids to discuss what
they read, but I think if I were a parent, depending on the age of the child,
I'd be concerned about who my child is interacting with in the forums, and I
could see it becoming a distraction from actually reading books.

